# trial im taunus



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Juli 2009)

moin jungs. Ihr seid ja öfters im Taunus unterwegs.
was ich suche, ist eine trainingsmöglichkeit im Taunus für mich als trialer.
also helft mir 

*Was suche ich?*
Felsen in jeder form. am besten gaaanz viele in versch. höhen, meinetwegen mitten im wald. auch wenn ihr denkt das es unmöglcih zu fahren is, bitte trotzdem mal kurz hier reinschreiben. (fahre auch internationale wettk. mit, such sehr anspruchvolle sachen)

ich suche halt einen sehr anspruchvollen naturspot in meiner nähe und ich bin überzeugt das es irgendwo im oder um den taunus sowas gibt. z.B. Königstein, kronberg, fischbach, etc. da könnte es echt gute sachen geben.

*wo sollten sie sein?*
egal, hauptsache es besteht in der nähe irgendwo die möglcihkeit zu parken
kann zwar mitm trialbike auch n stückche fahren, aber halt keine halbe stunde......

*warum schreibe ich das hier rein?*
ich suche n guten naturspot in der nähe von mir (felsenmeer is zwar geil, aber zu weit weg für unter der woche z.B.)
ihr fahrt ja durhc wald, und seht auch was um euch rum is, ich habe nicht die möglcihkeit.....naja ihr wisst ja kein sattel nur einen gang usw.....

danke.
Max


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juli 2009)

im taunus darf man nur auf den wegen radfahren. das gilt auch für trialer.
und seid freundlich zu den anderen erholungssuchenden...

wenn du straffrei in die wildnis eintauchen möchtest, empfehle ich einen
trialharvester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> im taunus darf man nur auf den wegen radfahren. das gilt auch für trialer.
> und seid freundlich zu den anderen erholungssuchenden...
> 
> wenn du straffrei in die wildnis eintauchen möchtest, empfehle ich einen
> trialharvester.



danke für die belehrung papi. what the hell isn trialharvester?

hat jem. noch was konstruktives beizutragen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juli 2009)

nein dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. Juli 2009)

Am besten fährst du hoch aufm Parkplatz vom Feldi. Da gibts paar Steine, wo man rumhospeln kann...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juli 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Am besten fährst du hoch aufm Parkplatz vom Feldi. Da gibts paar Steine, wo man rumhospeln kann...



......wenn du wüsstest.......



danke an die beiden jungs, die mir eine PN geschrieben habe, welche ich auch ernst nehmen kann und wirklich intressiert sind auch andere radsportler zu unterstützen 

Zu den anderen drei Kommentaren kann ich leider nur sagen, dass es genau das ist, was ich erwartet habe.........nix.


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2009)

entspann dich mal wieder, die Aussage vom Torpedo war in so weit richtig das es einer der wenigen Plätze ist, die man von einem Parkplatz schnell erreichen kann. Die andern Antworten  waren Sinnfrei, da muss ich Dir Recht geben.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juli 2009)

Taunus, Feldberg, Fuchstans,Alter,König, Falkenstein,Opel,Trail


----------



## sod (11. Juli 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Taunus, Feldberg, Fuchstans,Alter,König, Falkenstein,Opel,Trail


Und du bist der menschliche Spambot?
Oder wolltest du uns irgendwas sagen?


----------



## botze (13. Juli 2009)

Auf dem Viktoriatempel-Trail kommt man an einigen Felsen vorbei, die meiner Meinung nach auch Trial-würdig sind.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2009)

wenn nicht zu weit ist...am hühnerberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roldan (13. Juli 2009)

Servus,hey Bikerider mit wo habt ihr das Enduro-Trail Video gedreht? Wo liegt der Trail? Würde ich mir gerne anschauen.
Gruß Roldan


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Trails sind sauber,(WEGE)
Dank , der Stadt


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2009)

Roldan schrieb:


> Servus,hey Bikerider mit wo habt ihr das Enduro-Trail Video gedreht? Wo liegt der Trail? Würde ich mir gerne anschauen.
> Gruß Roldan



far far away....

nimm die ne Karte


----------

